# Walmart swings and misses



## Babyboomerbikes (Jul 9, 2020)

Next reproduction fiasco from Walmart



			Robot or human?


----------



## John G04 (Jul 9, 2020)

Gets worse the more you look at


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2020)

You're not going to see any hits from Walmart. This stuff is pure crap. V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Jul 9, 2020)

No. It'll be home run for Walmart. The only strikes will be the suckers that buy them. I posted photos of a Schwinn today that I got from the original owner about a month ago. Its under, "General discussion about old bicycles...'Sonia's Schwinn." She gave it to me.  She got it in 1949. Other than keeping it in the garage it's whole life, this bike had no special care. I brought it back to her house today and showed her the bike that I have since soaked in oxalic acid and cleaned up. I thought she was going to cry when she saw how nice it looked. As I started to leave, she said, "The lady across the street bought a new Schwinn. They were sold out of bikes and it was the last one they had. It looks just like this one. They're making the old style Schwinns like mine again."  I replied, " They're not anything like your bike.. take a look at her bike in a couple years and see if it looks as good as this one."  Bottom line is, Communist Chinese junk and America's happy with it.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 9, 2020)

Are they just making girls bikes?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 10, 2020)

Babyboomerbikes said:


> Next reproduction fiasco from Walmart
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?




This is not Walmarts bike, Walmart is just the retail seller of this product. It is a bike made by the current Schwinn company to commemorate their 125th anniversary. Like it or not, these are the new Schwinn's of today's world, and nothing more!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 10, 2020)

Ride vintage!


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 10, 2020)

Just like movie remakes.  They can't think of anything new and original to make, so they rehash an old one that turns out to be nothing but a shell of its former self and wait for the $$$$ to roll in....


----------



## fattyre (Jul 10, 2020)

The patina will be amazing after two years!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 10, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> Just like movie remakes.  They can't think of anything new and original to make, so they rehash an old one that turns out to be nothing but a shell of its former self and wait for the $$$$ to roll in....




The new Schwinn Company is just riding the coattails of the former glory of the original iconic Schwinn Company!

Now, it is all about marketing, and it has nothing to do with the "Quality" of the former Schwinn bikes. The glory days of American Built products are long behind us! Now that being said, I feel honored to have been a part of the Schwinn history while working at the shop back in the day.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Jul 10, 2020)

Pass!


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 10, 2020)

"Limited lifetime warranty"...what do they cover?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 10, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> "Limited lifetime warranty"...what do they cover?




Here you go............ https://www.schwinnbikes.com/pages/warranty


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 11, 2020)

This bike raises a good question, what IS Pacific Cycle/Dorel Industries doing for the 125th Anniversary of the Schwinn brand?  I can’t imagine this bike is it, or the couple of Schwinn Stingrays they’re selling at Walmart. Did I miss the anniversary merchandise?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2020)

schwinnlax said:


> This bike raises a good question, what IS Pacific Cycle/Dorel Industries doing for the 125th Anniversary of the Schwinn brand?  I can’t imagine this bike is it, or the couple of Schwinn Stingrays they’re selling at Walmart. Did I miss the anniversary merchandise?



Personally I could care less because as far as I’m concerned the brand ceased to exist when they went bankrupt. Slapping some stickers or paint on a Chinese POS doesn’t do much for me. Of course that’s just one mans opinion! V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 11, 2020)

I saw this post a couple days ago. now in my eBay email I get for "Schwinn Fender" I get showing any new listings for fenders I have a listing for this bike.  
Big Brother is watching


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 12, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I saw this post a couple days ago. now in my eBay email I get for "Schwinn Fender" I get showing any new listings for fenders I have a listing for this bike.
> Big Brother is watching




Yep, here is the Ebay listing: 









						Schwinn Phantom Cruiser Bike, single speed, 26-inch wheels, red, women's style   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Schwinn Phantom Cruiser Bike, single speed, 26-inch wheels, red, women's style  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------

